# New to SMF and My New Smoke Hollow No. 6



## xpnsvtoys (Dec 28, 2010)

Been lurking on here since Christmas, my in laws got me a Smoke Hollow Smoker No. 6 from Gander Mountain for Christmas...It's assembled and waiting to be seasoned.  Got the day off tomorrow and thinking of seasoning it and running it through the paces for the first time.  I've never used a smoker, but I have smoked a few pork butts in my Weber gas grill with a smoker box that turned out okay.  I did sign up for the free e-course last night, got the first email, just waiting for the rest...

Now to decide what to smoke first...Thinking about some form of pork, but got an itch to do a chicken...Any recommendations?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on the new smoker. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Heck do both the Chicken and a Pork Butt for the first smoke


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF family!  & congrats on the new smoker!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2010)

First off Welcome to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2010)

Since you have experience with pork butts, then that's what I'd try first. It's hard to screw those up. But that being said, you might also consider spare ribs, with the 3-2-1 method their almost foolproof. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## webowabo (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive been reading a lot of post and threads since Christmas as well,(new as well) and I keep seeing 3-2-1 or 2.5-2.5 .5 all around. Not to sound too stupid, what exactly is everyone talking about. I think I need a cheap sheet for everyones abbreviations and everything :) took me all day to figure out what CSR were... *learning*


----------



## webowabo (Dec 28, 2010)

nevermind, I read up on it :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 28, 2010)

Expnsive,run out and get some Chicken. Cheap and , obviously you like it; then try different ways.

Plain smoked,with a rub and without,in a simple brine(sugar/salt in water), or injected.

Once you are comfortable with that,then go to Butts or Chuck roast.

Be sure to have a thermometer to check IMT's.

Oh, yes, welcome to the forum,have fun and,


----------



## xpnsvtoys (Dec 29, 2010)

Started smoking some spare ribs and a chicken today...Wife ran off with my bags of wood chips, had some apple and mesquite.  Had all the meat prepped last night, so I had to find some wood.  Went on a search around the house and got what I think / thought is / was maple...?  I'm using it now, hope it turns out okay.  My smoker is starting to get a tacky film over everything...Is this normal?  I hope I didn't choose a bad wood??


----------

